# Dringen Teichhilfe benötigt



## kluesi (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo

Ich hoffe, ich habe das richtige Forum gefunden. Wir haben im Garten so eine Kunststoffschale. Ca 1000 Liter. Eine kleine Pumpe ohne Filter führt zu einem kleinen Wasserfall. Heute hat meine Frau zwei Goldfische mitgebracht und promp ist die Pumpe kaputt. Die Fische brauchen aber doch den Wasserfall für den Sauerstoff. Jetzt suchen wir eine Teichpumpe mit Filter (Filter wurde ihr im Fischladen empfohlen) die für diesen kleinen Teich richtig ist. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Vielen Dank

Klüsi


----------



## laolamia (28. Aug. 2017)

moin,

denke wir koennen dir empfehlen die fische wieder abzugeben da dein teich zu klein ist.
was willst du im winter mit ihnen machen?

gruss marco


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

> Heute hat meine Frau zwei Goldfische mitgebracht und ...


Fische kann man 'mitbringen', wenn man sich mit den Haltungsbedingungen derer auseinandergesetzt hat!

1000 Liter Wasser erhitzen sich im Sommer schnella auf 30 Grad. Wie willst du da gegensteuern?
Und im Winter? Die Schale friert dir durch.

Von dem nicht vorhandenen Platz in einigen Jahren habe ich noch nicht geredet.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallöchen, 
erstmal herzlich Willkommen bei uns  

Jetzt reißt doch nicht gleich die Bude ab, es ist doch gut wenn sich Klüsi Gedanken um die Tiere macht.
Ein Filter wäre nicht verkehrt, bei 1000l tut es auch ein Selbstgebauter mit einer kleinen Pumpe. 
Zudem würde ich eine Membranpumpe empfehlen, die für Sauerstoff sorgt und im Winter das Zufrieren des Teiches weitestgehend vermeiden kann.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> 1000 Liter Wasser erhitzen sich im Sommer schnella auf 30 Grad. Wie willst du da gegensteuern?
> Und im Winter? Die Schale friert dir durch.


Da wären doch jetzt Bilder ganz hilfreich, denn der Teich kann doch auch im Schatten stehen? Und so schnell friert der auch nicht zu, hier bei uns zum Beispiel ist letzten Winter nicht mal der Maurerbottich mit seinen 90l zugefroren und der steht auf der Terrasse.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Von dem nicht vorhandenen Platz in einigen Jahren habe ich noch nicht geredet.


Mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden, warum urteilst Du so schnell? Zu sagen, dass alles mies und schlecht ist, bringt Klüsi auch nicht weiter, also wie wäre es mit hilfreichen Tipps statt direkt den Hammer rauszuholen?

Wenn Du, Klüsi, uns noch ein paar mehr Details zu Deinem Teich geben kannst, in Form von Bildern zum Beispiel, dann können wir Dir noch mehr helfen und gemeinsam nach einer Lösung gucken


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2017)

Naja Ida, 1000 Liter .... ein NOGO für Fische.

Klüsi, bitte bringe die Fische wieder zurück. Das sind keine Haltungsbedingungen für Fische.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ida17 (28. Aug. 2017)

Schon klar Helmut,

aber es ist doch keinem geholfen, wenn drauf "eingeprügelt" wird oder?


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich lese da nix welche man mit Prügel gleichsetzen kann. Fakten wurden genannt.

Du weißt ich fahre sehr auf Bilder ab, aber in diesem Fall würden Bilder auch nix helfen. 1000 Liter bleiben es ja trotzdem.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ida17 (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich fände Bilder schon interessant, denn es besteht doch immer noch die Möglichkeit die Teichschale rauszuholen und den Teich zu erweitern  
Die Goldfische werden mit Sicherheit nicht ausgewachsen sein und können den Winter über in dem Teich verbleiben.
Teichheizer halten die Temperatur stabil und eine Isolierschicht aus Styrodur tut ihr übriges.

Also ich finde, dass man hier durchaus diskutieren darf, aber das bleibt meine persönliche Meinung  
Schließlich werden in noch kleineren Teichen viel mehr Fische gehalten, wo man sich an den Kopf packen muss


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

> Jetzt suchen wir eine Teichpumpe mit Filter (Filter wurde ihr im Fischladen empfohlen) die für diesen kleinen Teich richtig ist. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


Wie war doch gleich die Eingangsfrage?

Jetzt sind wir schon bei Teichneubau! 

Hier geht es auch nicht um viele Fische in wenig Teich.
Es geht mir um existenzielle Probleme. 1000 Liter müssen nicht durchfrieren, können aber!
Wer mißt schon die Temperatur und reagiert entsprechend? Die Wenigsten!
Zwischen 4 Grad und Eis können auch nur Stunden liegen.


----------



## Ls650tine (28. Aug. 2017)

Hi zusammen, 
ich bin ja auch gegen Fische in kleinen Teichen (kleiner 5000 ltr.) Das begründe ich mit Zufrieren, Katzen und sonstige Fressfeinde, Stress mit zuwenig Fluchwege, etc. 
Falls Klusi´s Teich geschützt ist, geht es doch wohl, bis die Kleinen größer werden. Und ggf. ein Aquarium im Winter zur Verfügung steht. Und ihr wisst doch alle, daß der Teichvirus spätestens in 2 Jahren für eine Vergrößerung sorgt 

LG, Tine


----------



## Lion (28. Aug. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich fände Bilder schon interessant, denn es besteht doch immer noch die Möglichkeit die Teichschale rauszuholen und den Teich zu erweitern
> Die Goldfische werden mit Sicherheit nicht ausgewachsen sein und können den Winter über in dem Teich verbleiben.
> Teichheizer halten die Temperatur stabil und eine Isolierschicht aus Styrodur tut ihr übriges.
> 
> ...



hallo Ida, 
ich denke da auch wie Du und alle wissen,dass 1000 ltr. nicht optimal für Fische sind, aber wieviele Menschen
halten Fische in noch kleineren Wassermengen, kümmern sich nicht um's Wasser, verkünden dann noch sehr stolz,
ich mache nichst und die Fische leben noch und daher finde es schon mal sehr gut, dass Klüssi sich hier
Gedanken macht und uns um Hilfe bittet und optimales Wasser für 2 Fische haben möchte. 

Also Klüssi, meine Empfehlung für 1000 ltr. wäre ein Druckfilter mit Rückspülung.

Aber bitte ein paar Bilder wären Hilfreich.
 Leon


----------



## Ansaj (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Klüsi,

willkommen im Forum. Hier bist du auf jeden Fall richtig.

Dass dein Teich für die (Gold)Fischhaltung nicht geeignet ist, wurde ja schon genannt und einige Gründe dafür gegeben. Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass Goldfische Gruppenfische sind und man mehr als 2 halten sollte, das muss man dann bei der Teichgröße auch noch berechnen. Ebenfalls die zahlreichen Nachkommen. Ich plädiere immer auf möglichst viel Platz. Warum? Klar, die hier genannten Gründe (starke Temperatureschwankungen, Wasserqualität, Fressfeine etc.), aber das sind ja eher chemisch-physikalische Parameter. Selbst wenn man diese gut regulieren könnte, bleibt es dabei, dass die Fische in so kleinen Becken einfach nicht genug Schwimmraum und Abwechslung haben und dieses wäre nötig für ihr Wohlbefinden. Das kann man natürlich schwer messen im Gegensatz zu Hund, Katze, Pferd, aber wenn man den Unterschied sieht, wie sich die gleichen Fische in kleinen Gewässern und in großen verhalten, zwängt man* sie nie mehr ein.

Hier gebe es generell zwei Lösungen, die beide schon aufgekommen sind:
1) Teich vergrößern
2) abgeben

1) wenn ihr Fische halten wollt und Platz und Geld habt, nur zu. Für die Zwischenzeit finden sich Lösungen, aber auch wirklich nur zum Übergang.
2) Wenn ein größerer Teich nicht in Betracht kommt, die Fische bitte umgehend abgeben. Da ihr sie erst neu gekauft habt, versucht sie schnellstmöglich wegen falscher Beratung an die Handlung zurück zu geben. Alternativ im Internet (ebay Kleinanzeigen, dieses Forum) als zu verschenken anbieten. Dabei unbedingt auf die Bedingungen des neuen Heims achten (Teichgröße, Filterung, Besatz etc.)

PS: Fische bitte nicht einfach so mitnehmen. Man kauft ja auch nicht mal so eben ein Haus oder Auto spontan, sondern erkundigt sich vorher. Warum also bei Tiere immernoch Leute zu Impulsivkäufen neigen, finde ich schleierhaft. Es sind lebende Wesen!

PPS: Lass dich nicht verschrecken, auch wenn du jetzt erstmal Antworten bekommen hast, die dir sicher nicht gefallen. Uns geht es nur um das Wohl der Fische. Dies ist ein tolles Forum mit hilfsbereiten Mitgliedern

Gruß
Ansaj

* ich würde es jedenfalls nicht tun, kann da natürlich nicht für die Menschheit sprechen.


----------



## kluesi (28. Aug. 2017)

Hi erst mal an alle die mir geantwortet haben. Und auch danke für die ehrlichen und deutlichen Worte. Ihr habt sicherlich Recht, dass ein Impulskauf von Tieren nicht sinnvoll ist. Aber das Kind ist da nunmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist komme ich aus der Nummer nicht so schnell wieder raus. Meistens endet so etwas bei meiner Frau in der Anpassung des Lebensraums. In diesem Fall vermutlich in einem größeren Teich. 

Aber bis dahin würde ich die Zeit überbrücken wollen. Bilder kann ich nachliefern, ist gerade ziemlich dunkel hier. Den Teich haben wir, auch ohne Fische, seit ca. 9 Jahren. Die Pumpe habe ich repariert und kann somit den Wasserfall vorerst betreiben. Der Teich ist nur ein einziges mal ca. 5 cm tief eingefrohren. Er liegt auch im Schatten und sollte was die hohen Temperaturen angeht keine Probleme haben. 

Um es den Fischen übergangsweise möglichst gut zu gestalten habe ich ein paar Fragen. 

Es fällt ja schon einiges an Blättern und sowas in den Teich und wird sich wahrscheinlich am Boden sammeln. Ist es sinnvoll den Teich einmal komplett zu reinigen? Wenn ja, in welchen Abständen sollte man das tun?
Welche günstigen Möglichkeiten können wir zum Filtern des Wassers verwenden. Es gibt ja haufenweise Pumpen mit Filtern. Was für einen Wasserdurchsatz muss diese Pumpe bieten? Das Wasser sollte ja, da gehe ich mal von aus, möglichst klar sein, oder? Auf welche Eingenschaften muss ich hier achten.
In einer Antwort habe ich von einer Membranpumpe gelesen. was gibt es da für den Außeneinsatz? Vielleicht ein Beispiel aus einem Shop. Muss sie durchgehend laufen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


Klüsi


----------



## Lion (29. Aug. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Ida,
> 
> 
> Also Klüssi, meine Empfehlung für 1000 ltr. wäre ein Druckfilter mit Rückspülung.
> ...



hallo Klüssi,
wie schon hier oben geschrieben:
1 Druckfilter mit Rückspülung , es gibt schon kplt. Systeme mit uv-c lampe.
Pumpe sollte das Wasser 1mal pro Stunde umwälzen. Hier den Höhenunterschied
mit berücksichtigen. Falls die Pumpe regelbar ist, wäre super, dann kannst Du, sobald es
kälter wird die Pumpenleistung anpassen und drosseln. 
Betr. Reinigung
würde empfehlen, bei der Größe der Schale (des Teiches) die Blätter einfach mit den Händen
zu entfernen.

Nicht auf die Idee kommen, das kplt. Wasser abzulassen um dann die Schale
zu putzen. ( das kannst Du beim Auto machen, putzen und polieren! muß aber auch nicht, ist ja nur Blech
oder pvc)

Falls Wasserwechsel, nur einen Teil wechseln, so wie beim Aquarium.

Einige kleine Pflanzen wäre auch nicht schlecht. (__ Hornkraut - __ Wasserpest oder.......)

Falls es einen guten Fachhandel bei Dir gibt, müssten die dann auch eine gute Beratung bieten
die du dann mit unseren Empfehlungen vergleichen kannst, bevor Du kaufst.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## Phiobus (29. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Klüsi,

ich verweise mal auf mein Thema welches zwar wenig Anklang fand, aber für Dich interessant sein könnte.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/cbf-350-12000-60000-90000-liter-zum-schnäppchenpreis.48359/

ansonsten halt einen Druckfilter wie Leon geschrieben hat. UVC fände ich, gerade da der Filter noch nicht eingefahren ist und es sich um eine begrenzte Teichbiologie handelt, eher nachteilig.

Ich würde den kleinen Filter nehmen. Je nachdem was Deine Pumpe fördert, bist Du schon ab 1000 Liter/h Förderleistung  auf der sicheren Seite.
Allerdings musst Du beachten, dass bei diesem "Durchlauffilter" der Auslass oberhalb des Bachlaufes sein muss. Für 50 € mit versandt wirst Du als Fertiglösung keine bessere und günstigere Lösung beim Neukauf kriegen. 

Alternativ kannst Du auch bei Kleinanzeigen schauen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Du noch nicht weißt auf was Du achten musst.

Wie Du in meinem Profil siehst bin ich auch einer von den bösen GoldfischinkleinenBeckenHaltern. Aber wenn man sich kümmert, liest, und wie ich hier viel dazulernt wird es übergangsweise gehen. Auch ich bin bei der Planung eines größeren Teiches angelangt.

Wir sind bei Dir 
VG Tom


----------



## Ida17 (29. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Klüsi,



kluesi schrieb:


> In diesem Fall vermutlich in einem größeren Teich.


Das hört sich doch schon mal toll an 
Lass uns an Deiner Baudoku teilhaben, auf so etwas warten wir hier gerne! 



kluesi schrieb:


> Es fällt ja schon einiges an Blättern und sowas in den Teich und wird sich wahrscheinlich am Boden sammeln. Ist es sinnvoll den Teich einmal komplett zu reinigen? Wenn ja, in welchen Abständen sollte man das tun?


Den Teich solltest Du möglichst frei von Schlamm halten, gerade bei so wenig Wasser. Eine Komplettreinigung macht alles kaputt und schadet nur der Biologie; dahingehend kannst Du regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen, die sind äußerst sinnvoll 



kluesi schrieb:


> Welche günstigen Möglichkeiten können wir zum Filtern des Wassers verwenden. Es gibt ja haufenweise Pumpen mit Filtern. Was für einen Wasserdurchsatz muss diese Pumpe bieten? Das Wasser sollte ja, da gehe ich mal von aus, möglichst klar sein, oder? Auf welche Eingenschaften muss ich hier achten.


Hier kann ich Dir die SunSunEco-Pumpe empfehlen, bei 10W ist sie noch effektiv genug einen Bachlauf zu speisen. Druckfilter mit UV 11W lässt sich problemlos damit kombinieren 



kluesi schrieb:


> In einer Antwort habe ich von einer Membranpumpe gelesen. was gibt es da für den Außeneinsatz? Vielleicht ein Beispiel aus einem Shop. Muss sie durchgehend laufen?


Es gibt verschiedene Membranpumpen in Baumärkten zu kaufen, alternativ natürlich auch in einem Tier-Fachgeschäft. Oase stellt ganz gute her, sind zwar etwas teuer aber energieeffizient. Zum Durchlaufen kann ich dir sagen, dass ich meine 24/7 laufen habe, Winter wie Sommer. Da gibt es verschiedene Meinungen, ich gebe hier nur meine persönliche Erfahrung weiter, dass ich damit am besten fahre 

Soo, ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ebenfalls weiterhelfen 


PS: Ich stehe voll und ganz hinter den Meinungen, dass 1000l ungeeignet für Fischhaltung sind. Nur sind wir hier dazu da uns gegenseitig Tipps und Anregungen zu geben, wie man es den Tieren gut gehen lassen kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Naja Ida, 1000 Liter .... ein NOGO für Fische.


Mist jetzt muss ich meine Aquarien abreißen.

Also, deine 1000 Liter sind nach meiner Ansicht gut genug für zwei kleine Goldfische, :
- wenn da ein hochwertiger Filter dran hängt.
- wenn du aufpasst das die Wassertemperatur nicht zu hoch steigt (Beschattung ggf. Wasseraustausch).
- wenn du auf sonstiges kleinst Leben im Teich verzichten kannst. Das holt der Filter raus.
- wenn der Teich im Winter nicht durch frieren kann bzw noch genug frei bleibt unter dem Eis.
- oder wenn du die Fische im Winter rein hohlen kannst.
- wenn du dich jetzt schon nach einem anderen Platz umsiehst wo die Tiere hin können wenn sie 15-20cm sind.....

bzw. Du dann einen größeren Teich baust. 

Also 1000L sind schon bisschen klein auf die Dauer.


----------



## laolamia (24. Sep. 2017)

1000l sind zu klein...nicht auf dauer sondern jetzt und eigentlich immer...und wenn dein 1000l aquarium draussen der witterung ausgesetzt ist- ja dann musst du es abreissen ...hobby gartenteich....nicht hobby aquarium

ja vielleicht überleben die goldfische, ja vielleicht ueberleben sie auch den winter- aber nein es ist keine loesung

gruss marco


----------

